# Shedding Problems, Dehydration?



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys! Just joined this forum a whole 5 minutes ago hopping maybe someone has gone through the same problem as me. Tegus arent very common in montreal and my vet, as great as he is, isnt too sure whats wrong with my little baby. We're assuming its dehydration. His eyes are swollen and can barely open. He hasn't eaten in about 2 weeks. His tail it hard and crimped. His shed wont come off, its thick and weird and i feel like im ripping his scales off but it seems to make him feel better. The vet gave us 2 types of antibiotics, one of which should help with his appetite. We have to feed him his regular diet, blended up with water with electrolytes to help. He takes at least one warm bath a day. All his previous sheds have been amazing, and he used to shed every week. Were not sure what happened now. His viv didnt change. He has a good heat source and good uv. His skin also has an orangy tint, and when i peel his skin off its a really light white. Also the pieces of shed i take off have a honeycomb thing going on. Like it was stuck on the scales. Ill add a few pics maybe itll help. I feel awful i dont know what happened to him. Any help or ideas would be really appreciated!


-Jess


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

Hi- How long have you had thsi tegu? Where did it come from?


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2016)

What are your basking temps and humidity level? Are you using an enclosure with a screen top?


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Hi- How long have you had thsi tegu? Where did it come from?


Ive had him since November 8th 2015. He was about 3 months then so hes just about 10 months old now. I got him at the montreal reptile expo from Nelson at tails and scales.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> What are your basking temps and humidity level? Are you using an enclosure with a screen top?


His temps are between 25 and 32 degrees C. I dont know exactly what his humidity is at but he has a shallow Rubbermaid bin to swim in and a big exo terra water dish. He gets daily baths. The top of his viv is mostly open. I got it from a guy who made it himself. Appart from a small screen to put his red light on its open


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2016)

Your basking temp should be at 39-40 degrees Celsius this is surface temperature not air temp. Your humidity level inside your enclosure is most likely too low which can cause problems dehydration and stuck shed issues. You need to reduce ventilation in your enclosure to obtain a minimum 70% humidity. You could have other health issues going on also hopefully some more knowledgeable members chime in.


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2016)

What substrate are you using? Make sure it is not pine or cedar as both can cause resporitory and eye irritation. Are you providing uvb?


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> Your basking temp should be at 39-40 degrees Celsius this is surface temperature not air temp. Your humidity level inside your enclosure is most likely too low which can cause problems dehydration and stuck shed issues. You need to reduce ventilation in your enclosure to obtain a minimum 70% humidity. You could have other health issues going on also hopefully some more knowledgeable members chime in.


I think his basking spot used to be that high until i put his water bin in adter this started. Definitely keeping am eye on his humidity now. The vet i saw didnt find any parasites or other abnormalities. If in a week he hasnt shown any sign of getting better hes back at the vet for more serious tests.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> What substrate are you using? Make sure it is not pine or cedar as both can cause resporitory and eye irritation. Are you providing uvb?


He had crushed walnut for a bit. Until he ingested a bunch of it and had a prolapse. I had no idea what it did. I read on forums after ut happened and threw the bag out right away. Now he has aspen. When i move next month hes getting a dirt and coco husk mix. Ive heard pine and cedar cause problems and i definitely wont be using that. He has uvb all over his viv now. My vet doesnt think thats the problem


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

I'm stunned at so severe a dedicated tegu. Absolutely, he is too dry and not having the chance to really heat up as Justin said. Some suggestions-

Place a hide with moist sphagnum on cooler (mid to upper 70 s) end of enclosure. Jack up the heat on hot side. Change substrate to EcoEarth or something similar. Close 2/3 of opening to conserve humidity. Add fish oil to his favorite food. Include frozen/thawed mice and raw liver. Dust all food with calcium. Keep at removing dry skin.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I'm stunned at so severe a dedicated tegu. Absolutely, he is too dry and not having the chance to really heat up as Justin said. Some suggestions-
> 
> Place a hide with moist sphagnum on cooler (mid to upper 70 s) end of enclosure. Jack up the heat on hot side. Change substrate to EcoEarth or something similar. Close 2/3 of opening to conserve humidity. Add fish oil to his favorite food. Include frozen/thawed mice and raw liver. Dust all food with calcium. Keep at removing dry skin.


Thanks a lot! Ill go to my pet shop and get eco earth. Probably remove his water bin and just stick to warm baths and regular spraying sonce it takes up tons of space. My vet is making me blend up his food with water for a month or until he eats again. Right now its a mix of chicken hearts,salmon, liver, crickets, calcium, and electolyte water. And some meds. I take what little bits i can off of his skin every day. Around his arms legs and tail are the worst. He looks so stiff i have no idea what happened. Ill keep you guys updated! Thanks a ton


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

You're most welcome. Please keep update. Cheering you on.


----------



## dpjm (May 3, 2016)

After you do a bath, rub coconut oil on his skin, you will be amazed at how well it works for stuck sheds. It seems to absorb better if it is a coconut oil/water mixture, which is why I recommend doing it after a bath when he is still a bit wet.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

dpjm said:


> After you do a bath, rub coconut oil on his skin, you will be amazed at how well it works for stuck sheds. It seems to absorb better if it is a coconut oil/water mixture, which is why I recommend doing it after a bath when he is still a bit wet.


Haha okay ill grab that tomorrow too!


----------



## Jess.bm (May 3, 2016)

Just since you guys know what youre doing more than i am, this is his set up for now. Trashy i know. But i was tight on money and he grew so fast i had to settle for what i could get for him to be comfortable! Anyways. Right now he has aspen bedding. A 150 watt red light, a uvb light, a half log hide, a stump, a fake rock hide thats too small for him now, and his rubermaid bin. Ill be switching to eco earth tomorrow. If his tempurature doesnt go higher tonight i have a 100 watt light i can add. I think thats about it. Hes been in great shape up until now and i want to change everything i can to make sure he has the best environment! Im moving in a month and looking into a better set up for him.


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

Ok. Few modifications will be needed.


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2016)

If you can find sphagnum moss at a garden center it works good. Mist the substrate to boost humidity I would say cover 3/4 of the top you could try plastic wrap just keep it away from heat. As you cover the top check temps often as you will be holding in more heat.


----------



## dpjm (May 5, 2016)

I'm assuming that tank is at least 18 inches tall. In that case you'll want to move that UV light much closer to the ground, those types of fluorescent bulbs don't usually have much output past 12 inches. Use a reflector as well or you won't get the most out of your light.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys i think i have an idea what happened. I think he had a double shed. Dont know how or why. But ive been picking at his skin and he has one hard, dark, thick layer and one thin one that kinda looks like it never got to dry out like it should. So it just kept the other layer stuck on him. Anyways still doing his treatments and fixing up his viv. Daily baths and picking off what i can every day so he doesnt start losing limbs. Thanks for all the help xx


----------



## Walter1 (May 5, 2016)

I'm thinking a first shed stuck because of low humidity, followed soon thereafter by another unsheddable shed? Seems likely but not certain.


----------



## Jess.bm (May 5, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I'm thinking a first shed stuck because of low humidity, followed soon thereafter by another unsheddable shed? Seems likely but not certain.


Could be. I've done everything you guys suggested and everything my vet said. He seems to be regaining his energy slowly, so that's great news. His eyes are still shut. He doesnt fight back when i pick at his shed, except for on his tail im still having trouble with that. I thought tegus were tanks. I have a nile monitor that swims in poop and eats anything and runs into windows thats in better shape than my tegu that, even before his problem, i gave regular baths to and who has a great diet and gets babied. And getting a water monitor this week! Looks like I like the big guys haha.


----------

